
Nimble – A Wolfram Alpha Menubar Client for Mac OS X - jonbaer
http://madebybright.com/
======
jonalmeida
Looks very clean, nice work! Although, I can't see myself using it. A simple
example[1] of plotting a graph on Nimble shows only the first "card" of
information which is pretty useless, but on WA it shows more relevant data[2]
that I was looking for.

Also, the extracted app size is ~100MB large for a indicator that does so
little. I'm guessing it's because of the bulk from Electron or some other
shell app.

Side note: right-clicking it to automatically quit is very confusing.

[1]: [https://i.imgur.com/6yzYcRX.png](https://i.imgur.com/6yzYcRX.png)

[2]: [https://i.imgur.com/Fq1lNpc.png](https://i.imgur.com/Fq1lNpc.png)

------
martythemaniak
Looks pretty neat.

Question: Why is this thing 170MB? Does it include the CDF player or
something?

Suggestion: I use WA for nutritional info, so I make mishmash, then I do a
search like:
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=2+onions+and+5+cloves+g...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=2+onions+and+5+cloves+garlic+and+3+tomatoes+and+1lb+chicken+breast+and+30ml+oil)

This gives me same custom-made nutrition label as on food packaging, but for
whatever I just made. Nimble returns one of the caloric-breakdown tables
instead, which isn't as useful.

~~~
probablyjosh
The size is primarily due to Electron, Nimble's backbone. Unfortunately, a
large portion of Nimble's size is due to to Electron, and there's not a whole
lot we can do about that aside from shifting the project to a completely
different framework, rebuilding Nimble from the ground up. Although this is
true, we're still doing everything we can to bring the size down.

The information provided by Wolfram's API is rather limiting, and definitely
not as extensive as the information provided through its web service. We'll
see what we can do about this problem.

------
flippyhead
Hey awesome! I'm downloading now, but the number one thing I hate about
Wolfram Alpha (which I use often) is how long it takes to get to the website
to ask my question and wait for an answer. I'm really hopeful this puts WA as
nearby as Spotlight is.

~~~
hacker42
How long is the delay in Nimble?

------
perryh2
I'm installing this. On a tangent, I wonder when we'll get Siri on OS X.

------
Etheryte
Too simple, it's both faster and more useful to just search Wolfram Alpha
right away using Alfred or any other quicklauncher.

